# Live Heroes of the Storm Multistream Battle - Hearthstone Live Battle



## skus (25. Juni 2015)

*Hallo Liebe Community, *

meine Name ist *Sakati S* und ich unterhalte schon seit 3
Jahren, die Leute mit Nintendo Content. Da ich gerne auch andere Projekte betreibe wie z.B.* Heroes of the Storm* oder *Hearthstone*​möchte ich gerne hier den Livestream mal teilen.


*Twitch Livestream *​Auf meinem Kanal betreibe ich, sehr viel Inhalte von Nintendo und Blizzard.​Hier werden Pokemon Turniere gemacht auch normale Battles im Bereich
Mullti-Battle, Gewinnspiele veranstaltet wo jede eine Chance hat mitzumachen.
Wundertausch werden mit den Zuschauern zusammen gemacht und vieles mehr.​ ​Im Bereich Blizzard (*Heroes of the Storm* oder *Hearthstone) *Werden Tuniere geplant. ​Mit den Zuschauern zusammen, wird das ganze Blizzard Universum unssicher gemacht.


*Thema AFK Livestream mit WT +SCoins farmen*
Im diesem Livestream können sich Pokemon Fans beim Live
24/7 Wundertausch beteiligen. Ich nenne es gerne 24/7 Livestream da man den
halben Tag beim Automatischen Wundertausch mitmachen kann. Jeder hat eine
Chance sich eine schönes Perfektes Shiny BR Pokemon zu sichern.
Dazu bietet der Twitch Chat noch eine Quelle wo man sich mit
den Leuten über Pokemon unterhalten kann bzw. Tauschgeschäfte führen kann oder
auch WIFI Battles.​ ​Mehr Infos auch unter -> www.sakati.tv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thema  Livestream mit MultiGamePlay*

Wenn ich Heroes of The Storm spiele oder auch andere Spiele die nichts mit Nintendo zutun haben. Läuft im Hintergrund mein 3DS der wird von ein selbst gebauten Roboter gesteuert. Hier können Nintendo Leute trotzdem Ihr Spaß haben.​ ​*Zusatz Info SCoins (Währung im Pokemon Stream)*
Noch eine kleine Info: auf meinem Kanal ist die SCoin
Währung vorhanden. Das sind Aktivitätspunkte, so öfter man den Kanal besucht
und dabei ist umso mehr SCoins bekommt man. Mit den SCoins könnt ihr euch dann
viele schöne Sachen eintauschen lassen. Mehr Infos dazu gerne per PN oder einfach
im Livestream vorbeischauen. Dort steht alles erklärt bzw. hilft euch gerne
auch ein Mod im Stream.​ ​*Streamplan: *​ ​MO: 20-23 Heroes of the Storm oder Hearthstone​Di: 19-23  Heroes of the Storm oder Hearthstone​Mi: 20-23 Nintendo Wii-U Day​Do: 19-23 Heroes of the Storm oder Hearthstone​Fr: 18-24 PokemonDay/Hots​Sa: 17-24 PokemonDay/Hots​ ​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mein Twitch Kanal hier:*​ ​*Sakati S Heroes of The Storm Stream *Klicken**

*[SIZE=14pt]YouTube Kanal:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]*Sakati S YouTube Kanal Entertainment *KLICKEN* *[/SIZE]​ ​[SIZE=12pt]*Aktuelles YouTube Vide:*[/SIZE]​ ​[SIZE=12pt]*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Geudk-XvQrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*[/SIZE]​


----------



## skus (25. Juni 2015)

Heroes of the Storm Livestream. Auf gehts in die nächste Runde





__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/thesakatis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skus (28. Juni 2015)

Heroes of the Storm Livestream.





__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/thesakatis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skus (3. Juli 2015)

Nerues Video im Bereich HOTS. Mit dem neuen Update.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZnVOLjtEtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

